# How do you feel about the destroyed jean trend coming back?



## makennasdoll (Mar 25, 2009)

I am seeing a ton of it for spring/summer! I am not really a fan of it..especially these







and they are $129~


----------



## Anjel. (Mar 25, 2009)

I like the really destroyed jeans on the ones with a tiny patch.

I wear them, but I don't pay that much for them. I make them myself,


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't like them. At all.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 25, 2009)

I think paying that much money is a waste, just take a cutter and you'll get the same result. But what i don't understand is the need to wear destroyed jeans in the first place. To me, it looks tacky.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 25, 2009)

I think it depends on how you wear them. Or shall I say what you wear with them.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a pair of boyfriend jeans from American Eagle that I got a long time ago that have holes in them. I like wearing them with baseball t's or with a t-shirt and one of my leather jackets. lol.

I like them a lot, but I am picky about "destroyed" jeans. lol. I'm not really a fan of the ones in the op either.


----------



## Anthea (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm a bit old fashioned in his area. I just don't like them at all.


----------



## Karren (Mar 26, 2009)

I do a good job of destroying my own thanks!! Lol.


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 26, 2009)

I liked them years ago because it made the beat up jeans I couldn't afford to replace all of the sudden fashionable but I don't think i'd ever buy any.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 26, 2009)

I've always love ripped up jeans, I don't buy them that way though, I've always ripped mine up on my own. I don't think it's right to pay $60+ for jeans that are ripped up.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 26, 2009)

Not my thing. I'm pretty old school with my jeans, I can't stand the holes in the jeans look. I do remember having a pair of jeans once that had that "frayed edges" look to it on the bottom of the legs, my grandmother thought I had done that to them and hemmed them lol Not realising it was the style at the time.


----------



## fawp (Mar 26, 2009)

I like them! I love wearing them during the summer with some flip flops or chunkie ts, a cute tank top, and some silver hoops. I just feel really casual and cute. I have a favorite pair of jeans that I bought freshmen year of college and I've worn them ragged...holes in the knees, a big hole on the upper thigh, waist band coming undone. But I won't stop wearing them until they're absolutely thread bare cause they're my favorites. People probably think I spent a ton of money to buy ripped up jeans but they're just legitamately worn in.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 26, 2009)

I think they're okay but I probably only have one pair for really casual days. But I don't like them in this photo here. The jeans look to perfect for the torn in look. I much prefer the worn jeans look.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 26, 2009)

i'm on the fence a bit. i do prefer smarter looking jeans but i really do like these skinny ones from ASOS:


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 27, 2009)

they don't suit my style at all. They look good on some people but can look tacky as well. I'd never buy them since a. they don't suit me and b. it seems a rip off to pay that much money for something with holes in it, lol!


----------



## tsuxx (Apr 1, 2009)

I think they look better depending on EXACTLY how they are ripped.

I bought a pair at Forever 21, and I loved them, but they've since opened SOOOO much in the holes, and it just looks trashy now. They're comfortable, but I don't really wear them unless my other pants are in the wash.

I found this site on how to custom rip jeans/clothing. They also sell custom ripped ones too, ripped their way, so that it's not trashy and such.

To be completely honest, I love the look on men. o____O I don't know why. It's probably Dong Bang Shin Ki's fault.... (they're a Korean/Japanese group) I saw their pants, and I thought: OH JEEZUZ I NEED A PAIR NOW!!!! and I went to Forever 21 and that was the beginning of my buying ripped jeans. I had NO idea it was going to become a trend after that! Lmao. But then more people started buying them, and it made me sad, 'cause then I just felt like I was copying everyone else. ):

But like I said, if they're ripped specific ways, and a specific color/jean material, I think they look nice. But some just look poorly done.


----------



## dread (Apr 22, 2009)

It's like the 80's all over again! I had a pair of black stretch jeans that self destructed on their own to the point that I had to wear a pair of spandex pants under them in order not to get arrested!


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a pair of destroyed jeans, but they're not my favorite or anything. I like this trend as long as it's done right


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm a denim addict, and I can't stop myself from buying destructed jeans. I will almost always choose completely trashed denim, at any price, over crisp, timeless, dark clean washes.

I try to choose nicer fashion denim, but then I see stuff like Death Valley and Bandit washes come out...the holes just draw me in like....vortexes of fashion victim-ness...and I'm a gonner! Besides, they're always great with t-shirts and flip flops.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 26, 2009)

im not a fan i had a pair last time around that were nice except than the holes kept getting bigger and bigger till there were almost no jeans left


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 27, 2009)

I thin it depends on how you wear them too. Mostly they look good, just not with a nice dressy shirt.

I think it also looks a lot better on lighter wash jeans.


----------



## candygalore (Apr 27, 2009)

i have a pair of them and i like them very much of course i will not buy anything over the top with holes that cost almost 80 dollars when i can grab a pair a scisors and do it my self but i do think they cute.


----------



## Lesley-Anne (May 26, 2009)

i love ripped jeans




got a pair from the last time they were in fashion, i've put on a bit of weight and about two dress sizes since so i cant wear them but really cant bring myself to throw them out cos i love them so much!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 26, 2009)

I kind of like the look. I have never/will never buy expensive destroyed jeans. It might not be the most professional look out there, but it looks cozy and stuff to have them ripped a little, imo.


----------



## Cocobirdi (May 28, 2009)

i'm so rough on my jeans what with riding horses and all that i can't afford to buy already-torn up jeans. i'm constantly ripping out back pockets or snagging a thigh on a saddle concho or ripping vertical tears up the back of the ankle (i wear the hem off the bottom in no time and then a horse always manages to step on it and rip it further). with my pickiness for jeans (i only buy my Cruel Girls!) and limited income, i can't afford to buy already worn out!


----------



## erichong93 (Jun 2, 2009)

Just like I saw in an exhibition:

Why buy perfect, unripped jeans for $25 when you can buy jeans that are destroyed for $125?

I don't get or really like the trend.


----------



## Roxie (Jun 2, 2009)

I really like them, but not if they are too destroyed - just a little, so they still look nice, but casual and comfortable.


----------

